# Pen Making



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 7, 2014)

I am thinking about venturing into the realm of pen making. What is needed to get started and what pen sets would you recommend start learning with? I have a pen mandrel for my lathe so what else is needed?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 7, 2014)

If you have a mandrel, you'll just need kits and bushings. I'd recommend any of the single tube kits to get started like the Sierra, mesa, bolt actions, etc. You'll of course need sand paper and whatever finish you decide to use as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 7, 2014)

The first pen I turned was the 'European' or 'Designer' kit... That was an interesting experience. My favorite kit is the jr gent style. I like the fact that it has a cap, but more importantly, the rollerball writes sooooo much better than the ballpoint you get with most of the 7mm kits. I think most people start with slimlines because they're cheap, but I've never cared much for the look.

One thing I've found, that most of the experienced pen turners recommend, is that turning between centers instead of a mandrel is sooo much better. Just something to consider. A lot less headaches.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2014)

That is right Jonathan, turn between centers. PSI has a large selection of single tube pens. I get a sierra's from Exotic Blanks, who also has higher end pens . IAP has a bushing and tube index showing which different pens use same bushings and/or tubes. Good luck and happy turning Rodney with pen making.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 7, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> IAP has a bushing and tube index showing which different pens use same bushings and/or tubes.



@ironman123 Do you mind posting that link?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 7, 2014)

Kevin said:


> @ironman123 Do you mind posting that link?


I've heard it referenced numerous times, but have yet to find it... I'd like a link too!


----------



## ssgmeader (Dec 7, 2014)

Ask and you shall receive.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/library.php
Hover over off site tutorial, Then references and you'll see drill size, bushing charts and a few other ones.

There is a blank excel spread sheet that you can copy the data of your favorite kits form each of the manufacturers and then compare between.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank you Adrian. I just saw their posts.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 7, 2014)

Rodney, I am sending you some pen kits to turn. Most are 1 tube nice pen kits and there are a couple of 7mm double tube pen kits. Just so you can have some to turn. One from PSI and one from Craft Supply you can go on their site and get the instructions. Going out tomorow.
Trying to pay it forward some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

